# Urdu:Modernisation



## Shounak

Hello,

What could be the Urdu for 'modernization'. Context is _modernization of human thoughts, modernization of thinking process. Can I use *جدت پسند ?* _


----------



## Alfaaz

جدید _- jadiid = modern_

تجَدُّد، تجدید - _tajaddud, tajdiid = Modernization_
__
جدّت پسند_ - jiddat pasand = Modernist_
__
جدت پسندی، جدیدیّت_ - jiddat pasandii, jadiidiyyat = Modernism_


----------



## Shounak

Alfaaz ji I have no word for thanking you. It is excellent. Thank you. Thank you very much.


----------



## nadim

Alfaaz said:


> جدید _- jadiid = modern_
> 
> تجَدُّد، تجدید - _tajaddud, tajdiid = Modernization_
> 
> جدّت پسند_ - jiddat pasand = Modernist_
> 
> جدت پسندی، جدیدیّت_ - jiddat pasandii, jadiidiyyat = Modernism_


just a question, جدت پسندی، جدیدیّت are same?


----------



## Alfaaz

nadim said:
			
		

> just a question, جدت پسندی، جدیدیّت are same?


 That is a really good question! Both describe a کیفیت, but I think the two could have a slight difference in meaning:

جدّت پسندی - _fondness of modernity_ (perhaps as used in the sense of describing a movement in English literature...?)
جدیدیّت - _modernity_ (conveying a general sense of the _state of modernness_)

Other forum members will hopefully provide their views as well!


----------



## Khaanabadosh

Agree with Alfaaz Sahab's definition of the two terms.


----------



## marrish

I agree fully with both posts, Alfaaz SaaHib. Both _jiddat-pasandii_ (f.) and _jadiidiyyat_ (f.) may be used to call modernism, also modernism in Urdu or English literature. jadiidiyyat means apart from this, modernity. I couldn't have had presented it as nicely as you.


----------



## PersoLatin

Can نو be used in Urdu, as in:
نو پسندى 
نوينى


----------



## nadim

no


----------



## PersoLatin

Why


----------



## marrish

It can't be used like this, no. But it is used in other ways.


----------



## PersoLatin

I feel better now


----------



## marrish

Luckily I was quick enough! I realised the circumstances! It can be used in many many ways though, I hope this news is a good news too.


----------



## PersoLatin

Wherever the circumstances were, I hope no one was offended by my suggestion.


----------



## Alfaaz

PersoLatin SaaHib, here is a list of مرکبات formed from _nau_ currently listed in Urdu Lughat and there are many more compounds with _nau_ in the second position of an _izaafat_: تعمیرِ نو، ترتیبِ نو، از سرِ نو , etc.! 


> نَو بادَہ، نَو بار، نَو آموزی، نَو آئِین، نَو آئِین نِگاری، نَو بادَگان، نَو بالا، نَو بالِغ، نَو باوَگان، نَو باوَہ، نَو باوَۂِ رِسالَت، نَو بائی، نَو بَر، نَو بَر نَو، نَو آبادِیَت، نَو آزاد، نَو آزاد شُدَہ، نَو آفْرِینی، نَو آمَد، نَو آموخْتَہ، نَو آموز، نَو آباد کار، نَو آبادکاری، نَو آبادی، نَو آبادِیات، نَو آبادِیاتی، نَو تَوَلُّد، نَو تَوبَہ، نَو تَوڑ، نَو تَصْنِیف، نَو تَصَوُّری، نَو تَعْلِیم یافْتَہ، نَو تَعْمِیر، نَو پَیدا، نَو پَیدائِش، نَو پَیراسْتَہ، نَو تَراشِیدَہ، نَو تَرْتِیبی، نَو تَرَقّی پَذِیر، نَو تَشْکِیل، نَو تَشْکِیل یافْتَہ، نَو بِیاہْتا، نَو بَہارِ ناز، نَو بَہاری، نَو بِیاہْتا جوڑا، نَو پَرْواز، نَو پھَلِکا، نَو بَرار، نَو بَرْدَہ، نَو بَڑھِیا، نَو بَسْتَہ، نَو بُلَوغ، نَو بَنَو، نَو بَہار، نَو بَہارِ حُسْن، نَو اَحْداث، نَو اِسْتِعْمارِیَت، نَو اَفْلاطُونی، نَو عِیسائی، نَو فَوتِیدَہ، نَو فِیثا غَورَثی، نَو عَرُوساں چَمَن، نَو عَرُوسی، نَو عُمْر، نَو عُمْری، نَو کلاسِک، نَو کِلاسِکیَت، نَو قائِم کَرْدَہ، نَو کاسَہ، نَو کَشِیدہ، نَو کَشِیدَہ، نَو گُل خَنْداں، نَو گُل، نَو گِرِفْتار، نَو کِیسَہ، نَو شَہانی، نَو عَرُوس، نَو عَرُوساں، نَو شَہانَہ، نَو شِکار، نَو شِکَسْت، نَو سِیکھْیا، نَو شَاہ، نَو سَوار، نَو سُوتِکا، نَو سِیک، نَو سَفَر، نَو ساخْتَہ، نَو سَفَری، نَو سِکھْیا، نَو سِکھْیا پَن، نَو سِکھ، نَو رُومانِیَت، نَو روئِیدگی، نَو زاد، نَو زادَگی، نَو زائِیدَگی، نَو زائِیدَہ، نَو زائِیدَہ ہائِیڈَروجَن، نَو زَخْما، نَو رَسِیدَہ، نَو رَسْتَگی، نَو رُسْتَہ، نَو رَس آواز، نَو رَس پَیکَر، نَو رَس ثَمَر، نَو رَس گلی، نَو دَولَتی، نَو دَولَتِیے، نَو رَفْتار، نَو رَنْگ، نَو رَنْگی، نَو روز، نَو روز بُزُرْگ، نَو روزِ خاصَّہ، نَو روزِ عالَم اَفْروز، نَو روز عامَّہ، نَو روزِ عَجَم، نَو روزِ عَرَب، نَو روز کا میلا، نَو روز کی ٹِکْیاں، نَو روزِ نِگاہ، نَو روزی، نَو روزی رَنْگ کا جوڑا، نَو رُومانی، نَو دَمِیدَہ بال، نَو دُلھا، نَو دَمِیدَہ، نَو دَولَت، نَو دَولَت دار، نَو دَولَتا، نَو دَولَتا پَن، نَو خَرِید، نَو خَط، نَو خَطا، نَو خَطاں، نَو خَطی، نَو خواسْتَہ، نَو خیزِیَت، نَو خَیل، نَو جَل، نَو جَنْتائی، نَو جَوان فَصْل، نَو جَوانا مَرْگ، نَو جوبْنا، نَو جوت، نَو جِیوَن، نَو چَنْد، نَو چَنْد اِتْوار، نَو چَنْدا، نَو چَنْدی، نَو چَنْدی اِتْوار، نَو چھاتْر، نَو حاصِل کَرْدَہ، نَو حَجَری، نَو خاسْتَہ، نَو وِلادَتی، نَو یافْتَہ، نَو یُونانی، نَو نِیاز، نَو نِیازی، نَو وارِدان، نَو وَضْع، نَو نِہاد، نَو مَولُود، نَو مُنْتَخَب، نَو مَذْہَب، نَو مُتَّبِعین، نَو مَذْہَبی تَبْلِیغ، نَو مُرَصَّع، نَو مُرِید، نَو مُسْلِم، نَو مُسْلِم خانَہ، نَو مَشْق، نَو مَشْقی، نَو مُلازِم، نَوشَبابی، نَوشُگُفْتَہ، نَوشِنا، نَوشاہی، نَوخیز، نَوخیز لَڑْکی، نَوخیز نَسْل، نَوخیزا، نَوچَنْدی جُمْعَرات، نَوجوَان نَسْل، نَوجَوانی، نَوبیلا، نَووارِد، نَوکار


It is interesting that there doesn't seem to be anything with نو for _modernization, modernism, etc._ despite so many other uses of it!​


----------



## Khaanabadosh

PersoLatin said:


> Wherever the circumstances were, I hope no one was offended by my suggestion.


ہاتھ کنگن کو آرسی کیا، پڑھے لکھے کو فارسی کیا
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-meaning-of-hath-kangan-ko-arsi-kya-pade-likhe-ko-farsi-kya


----------



## Alfaaz

Khaanabadosh and marrish SaaHibaan: Thanks!


----------



## PersoLatin

Thank you Alfaaz, Khaanabadosh & marrish SaHibaan/sâhebân/صاحبان

Wow that list is extensive, Alfaaz.

 خانه بدوش خان I will work out what you mean.


----------



## Alfaaz

You're welcome! (The list may have some mistakes in terms of spelling or diacritics as the website still seems to be in the process of development.)

PersoLatin SaaHib's mention of _nau_ brought the following words from Persian and Sanskrit to mind, which are also used in certain contexts: تازہ ← تازگی and نیا ← نیا پن, respectively.


----------



## PersoLatin

In this sense, تازگى means 'latest' there's also امروزى which is the most popular for 'modern', روش امروزى means modern technics/methods

Of course there's always مُدرن


----------

